# first workshop. shiny new planer :D



## Bradshaw Joinery (9 Apr 2012)

Hi Guys,

Now i like to look at other peoples work and shops, as imo its a very interesting to see how other people go about things, so here is my cance to show what i have setup.
I Originally started with the intention of a small workshop to do odd jobs in etc, while i was an apprentice around 4 years ago, and now (at the grand age of 22 ) find myself self employed, and severely running out of work space.

I only took a few pictures on my phone, and there are alot of machines missed out... oops.
From the back of this picture, left hand side a nice 2' deep enclosed cupboard, with three 2'6" ply flush doors on, nice leightweight doors, that can be swung open and oodles of space for sealants paint, power tools sanding discs etc etc. really would recoment it. 
recor power pillar drill just off from that, and tormek gringing station on the end of the cupboards. (hidden by the spindle)
clarke 500 litre compressor in the far right corner, radio/speakers above on the shelf.....

The piece of ducting going out the wall behind the saw is from a log burner we made i will try and find a picture. 

Then we have the sedgwick ta450, which handles most sizing jobs, and a small startrite saw to the side, used mainly for beading as it has a cleaner cutting blade in all the time.

Then onto my current pride and joy, the felder, f700z spindle with powerfeed. This has the 7.5hp motor and powerdrive rise and fall (so worth the extra). Coupled with what must be a few penny worth of tooling in the cupboard on the wall beside it.

Planer thicknesser is in the form of a wadkin BAOS 12 x 7 and has been a great tool and alway produce very accurate results. However, i have upgraded and currently waiting on a ad531 to be delivered . i cannot wait. and i think i got an absolutley cracking deal....

general crosscutting/beading duties fall with the bosck gcm10sd. and morticing with the sedgwick 571 (IIRC) morticer.

what i didnt photograph was the extractor, located in the next room, along with a 2003 tesh tenoner and a Wadkin CC Crosscut saw, for more accurate crosscutting, and cutting off heavy section timbers. this saw is a BEAST, and wont batter an eyelid at crosscutting wide boards of 3-4" hardwood.......























I think you will all agree that the time and money that goes into setting up a working shop with cutters and spare tooling for everything is very substantial, so im hoping it will stand me in good stead for the future. 

Couple of previous work also, enjoy.
Most of my work is in Doors and windows, 90% of which is hardwood, but there seems to be quite a demand for built in cupboards, etc so imight be looking to set up a 'proper' spray painting system once i have the money to do so.


----------



## shim20 (9 Apr 2012)

love it fantastic space you have there, and well done for doing what you have done, im 24 and keep toying with the idea of going alone its a bit leap, you say you do mostly windows and doors, take it you brought all the tooling to do this?
keep up the good work


----------



## superunknown (9 Apr 2012)

Very nice set up, love that Felder SM ;-)


----------



## houtslager (9 Apr 2012)

jammer pipper me jealous nah never 



looks great by the way

Kasrl


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (9 Apr 2012)

Shim-Thanks For the kind words, Its a big leap, especially if you were to start from scratch/rent a unit. Imlucky to live on a farm with plenty of buildings to expand in to! 

The felder is a beaut. the tilting spindle is a god sent for mouldings! This machine convinced me to replace the planer.... so hopefully itll be as good.

cheers houtslager


----------



## shim20 (9 Apr 2012)

yes that dose help just a tad, keep up the good work


----------



## rileytoolworks (9 Apr 2012)

Nice (well equipped) space you've got there mate. Whereabouts in Harborough are you? I'm just up the road in Stoke Albany.
Nice to meet you (sort of).

Adam.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (9 Apr 2012)

Aha, 

not in Harborough exactly, i live just outside of Marston Trussell on the road to sibbertoft.

says cabinetmaker/joiner on your profile, it it your main job?


----------



## Karl (9 Apr 2012)

Nice workshop and work - some serious investement there!


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (12 Apr 2012)

This site needs a thanyou button!!-- thanks karl.


----------



## kinsella (12 Apr 2012)

Wow!!!! Very impressive. All you need is a bd and a telly and I'd never leave it.


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 May 2012)

Bradshaw Joinery":3jlq9kso said:


> Aha,
> 
> not in Harborough exactly, i live just outside of Marston Trussell on the road to sibbertoft.
> 
> says cabinetmaker/joiner on your profile, it it your main job?



Sorry mate. Just revisited this thread. 
Yes, I make bespoke kitchens and furniture. And tools...

All the best.

Adam.


----------



## Bradshaw Joinery (18 May 2012)

oh right! maybe we will cross paths one day! 

Picked up this little beauty on monday, i will do a bit of a review on it when i have some time at the weekend as there iis very little when i researched the machine online other than negatives about beds being to rough etc. (not the case.)

anyway a few teaser pics, felder ad 531.


----------



## Hardwood66 (18 May 2012)

Loverly space  


If life gives you melons you may be dyslexic


----------



## joiner_sim (23 May 2012)

Great workshop you have setup there, very jealous!


----------

